# Work permit application to SouthAfrica.



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am going to apply General work permit application in India by next week. Is it better to apply in Mumbai or Delhi Consulate. How long it will take to process my application. Which one is quicker?

Thanks
Ravikumar


----------



## taru4u3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Ravi,

I am having similar requirement as yours . Were you able to apply for the Work Permit ? Do you know some consultants who can help me here.

Thanks for your help in advance

Regards,
Taruna


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

taru4u3 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> I am having similar requirement as yours . Were you able to apply for the Work Permit ? Do you know some consultants who can help me here.
> 
> ...


Hi Taruna,

Sorry for the late reply. I had launched my work permit application in New Delhi, Embassy on 19 th, last month. But it is still in processing state. I am not sure, how quick I will get the visa. It seems they are taking more than a month to process it.

Please send a mail to snmpravi at gmail dot com and I will send you the details.

Thanks
Ravi.


----------



## taru4u3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Ravi,

Here you applied for the General Work Permit but was it with job offer ?
I mean did you have job offer in hand? Is it not mandatory to have Job offer .

I would really look forward for your reply .

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Taruna


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

taru4u3 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Here you applied for the General Work Permit but was it with job offer ?
> I mean did you have job offer in hand? Is it not mandatory to have Job offer .
> ...


Hi Taruna,

Yes. Job offer is mandatory to apply General work permit.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## taru4u3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Ravi,

Thanks for the quick reply.

So do you have contacts of consultancy or body shoppers who can help from here to get the job .
In your case did you do the same? would you be able to share with me more on this part if possible please.

Thanks in advance!


----------

